# Mass hanging followed killing of 'traitor' at Alberta PoW camp



## RackMaster (Oct 24, 2011)

A very interesting look into the life inside the PoW camps in Canada.



> *Mass hanging followed killing of 'traitor' at Alberta PoW camp*
> 
> 
> *BY JANA G. PRUDEN, POSTMEDIA NEWS*OCTOBER 23, 2011
> ...


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 25, 2011)

Interesting read.


----------



## pardus (Oct 25, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Interesting read.



Indeed.

I was amused by the lobotomized cigar smoking, morally degenerate woman.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 26, 2011)

As was I!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 26, 2011)

I remember seeing the film 'The One That Got Away' - Hardy Krüger as Franz Von Werra who escaped from Canada. The thing is, if he had stayed captured he probably would have survived the war and not gone missing over the North Sea. Karma is a bitch!

So I guess the moral of the story is never try escape from Canada or else...



Ha..ha! :-"


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 26, 2011)

I read the book of that, years ago now. He was quite the E&Eer! Managed to almost get out of the UK posing as a Dutchman and flying a Hurricane out (he got in the cockpit and was in the process of starting up IIRC) before they sent him up there.


----------



## pardus (Oct 26, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> I read the book of that, years ago now. He was quite the E&Eer! Managed to almost get out of the UK posing as a Dutchman and flying a Hurricane out (he got in the cockpit and was in the process of starting up IIRC) before they sent him up there.



He was a full of shit cunt too. He claimed a lot of crap in Germany when he got back there that didn't happen to gain him brownie points, the Brit Intel guys called him out on his BS when they recaptured him.

I always thought it was interesting that the Germans didn't do much escaping while we were complete ratbags and jumped the wire with every chance given.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 26, 2011)

pardus said:


> He was a full of shit cunt too. He claimed a lot of crap in Germany when he got back there that didn't happen to gain him brownie points, the Brit Intel guys called him out on his BS when they recaptured him.
> 
> I always thought it was interesting that the Germans didn't do much escaping while we were complete ratbags and jumped the wire with every chance given.



Yeah they think he's claimed quite a few more aircraft than he actually shot down. This was reasonably common in the Luftwaffe though since their medals were based on points, which came about from type of aircraft destroyed.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 26, 2011)

It's not to hard to get out of Canada undetected now, I could imagine it was a hell of a lot easier back then.  Or there's so many remote communities that have no clue what's going on in the rest of the world, you could live out your days with little risk of getting caught.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 26, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> It's not to hard to get out of Canada undetected now, I could imagine it was a hell of a lot easier back then. Or there's so many remote communities that have no clue what's going on in the rest of the world, you could live out your days with little risk of getting caught.



From memory he bailed out of a train near the US/CA border somewhere around Niagra or upstate NY (my geography is useless for that part of the world), took a rowboat across a lake or river and then went to the German consulate in NY (before the US entered the war).

I've heard stories from Canadian Customs (I forget the proper name right now) about smuggling on through that border and all they can do is watch (the reservations).


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> From memory he bailed out of a train near the US/CA border somewhere around Niagra or upstate NY (my geography is useless for that part of the world), took a rowboat across a lake or river and then went to the German consulate in NY (before the US entered the war).
> 
> I've heard stories from Canadian Customs (I forget the proper name right now) about smuggling on through that border and all they can do is watch (the reservations).



That would be the right area, must have crossed the Niagra river some where or lower Lake Ontario into NY State.  Still not to hard now, even with the US drones watching me take a shit. ;)

Some of the reservations cover both sides of the border and they can just walk across or go across by boat. Customs and the RCMP try to catch them crossing but it's rare that it happens. Now the Band Police are getting involved and there's been some major busts this year (joint ops, RCMP/FBI/ATF/Customs from both sides/Band Police; most recent was 100+ people. That or they just watch until the smuggled goods leave the reservation and bust them on the highway.


----------



## pardus (Oct 27, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Yeah they think he's claimed quite a few more aircraft than he actually shot down. This was reasonably common in the Luftwaffe though since their medals were based on points, which came about from type of aircraft destroyed.



How does that work with gun cameras though? Doesn't a gun camera turn on whenever the guns are operating?


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 27, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> That would be the right area, must have crossed the Niagra river some where or lower Lake Ontario into NY State. Still not to hard now, even with the US drones watching me take a shit. ;)
> 
> Some of the reservations cover both sides of the border and they can just walk across or go across by boat. Customs and the RCMP try to catch them crossing but it's rare that it happens. Now the Band Police are getting involved and there's been some major busts this year (joint ops, RCMP/FBI/ATF/Customs from both sides/Band Police; most recent was 100+ people. That or they just watch until the smuggled goods leave the reservation and bust them on the highway.



What I was told was in relation to cigarettes/tobacco where I think there's some exemption for Indians? Not too but they used to bring the stuff from the US to the Canadian side and once it's in Canada something kicks in? I'm a bit hazy but somehow that old Indian casinos thing is coming to mind lol.



pardus said:


> How does that work with gun cameras though? Doesn't a gun camera turn on whenever the guns are operating?



Turns out they needed a witness or gun cam footage to get the points so I'm not sure how von Werra claimed more- maybe he only claimed it to the British in that case?

Interesting link here about the points system: http://rhorta.home.xs4all.nl/jgscor.htm


----------



## pardus (Oct 27, 2011)

Cheers for the link Spitty.
I read Erich Hartman's book a while back, fascinating read.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> What I was told was in relation to cigarettes/tobacco where I think there's some exemption for Indians? Not too but they used to bring the stuff from the US to the Canadian side and once it's in Canada something kicks in? I'm a bit hazy but somehow that old Indian casinos thing is coming to mind lol.



Yah they bring tobacco/cigarettes across and then sell them in little shacks on the reserve but close enough for others to get in/out with a few cartons. ;)  That may work and a blind eye for them but when those smokes have to be loaded into trucks to be shipped to other reserves further North; that's illegal and where they nab them.  Lately there's been a lot of narcotics crossing over amongst the tobacco and it's not just going South.  A lot of it comes North, well anything but ecstasy and MJ; apparently the quality of those products up here's much better.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 28, 2011)

> I always thought it was interesting that the Germans didn't do much escaping while we were complete ratbags and jumped the wire with every chance given.



Yes. My grandfather and one of the staff members here at school both had contact with German POW's, and had good experiences with them. Both worked with the POW's after the war was over, as it took many months to repatriate them back to their homeland...


----------



## elle (Oct 28, 2011)

Typhoon said:


> Yes. My grandfather and one of the staff members here at school both had contact with German POW's, and had good experiences with them. Both worked with the POW's after the war was over, as it took many months to repatriate them back to their homeland...



There were many German POWs who stayed, as well.  There was a POW camp in Seebe, AB just west of Calgary in Kananaskis Park where several Luftwafe were held.  Many stayed after the war and bought up land to farm and ranch in the Bragg Creek area only a few miles away.   The area is similar to Bavaria in geography and at that time was very remote.

During it's operation, the commanding officers authorized "Saturday night girls" to visit at a cost of $2.  Not unlike other parts of the continent, the two dollar bill never did gain any respect beyond whore's money.

The Seebe camp is now part of a University of Calgary Research Institute for Science.  Some of the old barracks are still there, though access is now limited.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 28, 2011)

elle said:


> There were many German POWs who stayed, as well. There was a POW camp in Seebe, AB just west of Calgary in Kananaskis Park where several Luftwafe were held. Many stayed after the war and bought up land to farm and ranch in the Bragg Creek area only a few miles away. The area is similar to Bavaria in geography and at that time was very remote.
> 
> During it's operation, the commanding officers authorized "Saturday night girls" to visit at a cost of $2. Not unlike other parts of the continent, the two dollar bill never did gain any respect beyond whore's money.
> 
> The Seebe camp is now part of a University of Calgary Research Institute for Science. Some of the old barracks are still there, though access is now limited.



Very interesting read Elle.


----------

